# What is your best return?



## Ken (21 April 2007)

Gday,

I know they have threads about worst losses.

So wanting to know some of the best returns ever made. Could be a stock you bought 20 years ago and held....

Your best return on investment.

Mine is AXT so far. I bought in at float, I have been into shares for 12 months.


----------



## Jimminy (22 April 2007)

WMT - back in Nov. Bought 23/11 and by the end of the next trading day had made 100%.


----------



## Peakey (22 April 2007)

ETR bought July 2003 currently up 722% but didn't put that much into it at the time (have topped up along the way over the years) and am waiting for ANZ to cough up more then $4.05 per share.

MCR bought April 2006 currently up 340%.

I'm wishing I had of bought into PDN when WiseOwl (then InvestmentWise) tipped them at .06 cents, mind you I would've sold shortly after they went through the .10cent barrier.  

Nice buy in WMT there Jimminy.


----------



## the barry (22 April 2007)

Has the potential to be my best buy, very close at the moment. Bought agy at 44 cents just before it ran up, currently around the $1.20 mark The meeting monday night will make or break me on this one. Succesful negotiation to mine the resource and the sky is the limit.


----------



## UPKA (22 April 2007)

Bought Monax Mining (MOX) last year at about 20c, after about 6-8mths, sold it at $1.20. 

I'm also waiting for the the outcome on AGY, fingers crossed for Tuesday!


----------



## imajica (22 April 2007)

bought UTO in the float for 20c a share

sold the next day for 80 cents

300% gain


----------



## chris1983 (22 April 2007)

BMN for a 2200% gain.  Been holding just over 12 months.


----------



## Halba (22 April 2007)

AGS my first entry @ 45c, still holding $2.40, 533% gain, only hold about less than half my original purchase.

SMY is pretty good $5 vs $1.55 or 300%+ gain, still hold my full amount, those are it.


----------



## UraniumLover (22 April 2007)

chris1983 said:


> BMN for a 2200% gain.  Been holding just over 12 months.




I'm jealous ...


----------



## chris1983 (22 April 2007)

UraniumLover said:


> I was finally convinced to buy this one today as has good support levels around 55 cents. The way I see it more upside than downside with Jap market up for tomorrows trade. Plus hasn't run like some of the others like ACB.




Uraniumlover you hold ERN from around 60?  You know where I think it could go.  Good luck with ERN.  With BMN I sold half to free carry the rest but the gains have still been great.


----------



## sleeper88 (22 April 2007)

Bought AUM (aka CDU) for 4c (40c after restructure) continue to hold, +875% 
Bought MTN for 79c (still holding) +600%


----------



## clowboy (22 April 2007)

imajica said:


> bought UTO in the float for 20c a share
> 
> sold the next day for 80 cents
> 
> 300% gain




Hmmm can I borrow money of you?

Ill pay the interest using the calulator you are using 

80/20 = 400%

Good return for a day though


----------



## imajica (22 April 2007)

I calculated the return by subtracting the initial outlay

300% profit


----------



## papatee (22 April 2007)

Entered EVE last August @ 8.7c and still holding onto that baby 

Got AFR in the recent float and that's done well too.


----------



## Prospector (23 April 2007)

PDN - bought 10,000 at 11 cents and sold at $5.60

$1100 outlay and $55,000 profit.

If only I hadnt sold out.....


----------



## Realist (23 April 2007)

MTN up 700% in a year. Plus I got USA because I am a MTN shareholder that's up about 200% including free options.

Worst is JPR down 42% in about 6 months.  

Fortunately I put alot more into MTN than JPR.


----------



## JMcDog (23 April 2007)

I bought EWC last June at 3.2c....  still holding at around 80c now.
Wish I had bought more than $2k worth though (groan!).  Hoping to get through the 12 month mark i.e. July for tax reasons - will only sell half though.


----------



## Ken (23 April 2007)

Amazing efforts guys.

Thats my goal, to research something for a 500% return.

How did most of you come across these stocks at the time?

Was there much hype on them, or was it just a bit of luck?


----------



## Halba (23 April 2007)

Most ppl who got in before the u boom really took off would have made a killing and retired by now. But in reality not everybody ploughed in 100% of their super, most put small amounts in and averaging up now(like me).


----------



## nizar (23 April 2007)

Halba said:


> Most ppl who got in before the u boom really took off would have made a killing and retired by now. But in reality not everybody ploughed in 100% of their super, most put small amounts in and averaging up now(like me).




Yeh, i feel ya, sometimes i think i wish i had real money back when the boom started in 2004. Then, yeh, i would be living it up bigtime. Coz even though %returns for me have been awesome, because my initial stake was so TINY, even now its pretty insignificant, but thats how it goes.

Also experience wouldve helped. I made ALOT of very stupid mistakes back then.

Oh well, hopefully we get another similar boom in the next 10 years, and thats when ill really clean up.  

There was only 4 years between end of dot.com and beginning of mining boom....


----------



## Fab (23 April 2007)

PDN bought at $2.45 and still holding


----------



## son of baglimit (23 April 2007)

Ken said:


> Amazing efforts guys.
> 
> Thats my goal, to research something for a 500% return.
> 
> ...




NMS (thru NMSO) during 1st surge - bought 6.5c june 2004, sold $1.22 feb 2005......then
bought avg 18c between june 06 & mar 07 - now 56c - about to move again.

how - got a tip for them prior to IPO but decided to wait while i found out more about them. damn worthwhile.


----------



## YoungGun (23 April 2007)

No where near you guys.. but good old Ventracor  . Bought at 73cents, sold out at $1.61 about two weeks later.


----------



## Ken (23 April 2007)

I was too young for dot.com boom

Has a boom ever restarted over again...  there have been mining booms before correct?

Possible for another tech boom?

Or you think too many people have been burnt.


----------



## Bomba (23 April 2007)

WMT for me.  Bought 250k (shares) at 0.125. Still holding.  I should have bought more. Hope it gets to 1000%+ for me.


----------



## BlingBling (24 April 2007)

BBG Float 20k @ $2.3 still holding today. That was my first real investment.
Bought another $10k in March/April 03 @ just under $5.

Had I listened to all the experts and diversified I'd be no where close to where I am today


----------



## JimBob (24 April 2007)

Sausage Software back in the dot com boom, brought for 20 cents, sold for about $1.60, only to see it storm up to $8.60 a few weeks later.


----------



## TheAbyss (24 April 2007)

My first ever share purchase was $5k of QGC at .26. Bought at every offer and currently have 41565 shares at an average cost of 41 cents a share. Current value $1.64 and still holding.

Pity the rest cant perform like this one is.


----------



## resourceboom (24 April 2007)

Nothing special for me, but picked up COH at $18.60 a few years ago, and still holding.


----------



## wintermute (24 April 2007)

Nothing particularly spectacular for me... I bought 150,000 CMO at 0.009 sold 45,000 at 3.2c and I'm still holding the rest... approx 250% return on those I sold...  next best was MRE bought at $2.55, sold half at $5.25 and the remainder at $6.26 

Tony.


----------



## cquadrat (25 April 2007)

My best return has been AED.  I bought it for 45 cents per share and I still hold it.  My investment of 20.000 AUD has paid me off handsomely.


----------



## rico01 (25 April 2007)

ZFX I was trading it around $2.85 $3.15 Just making afew dollars on 10000 shares ,then bought another 8000 and sold  at around $3.50, still hold the original 10 000 and bought another 10000 on margin at $ 11 .Just can,t seem to let go with $1.40 in div,s  a year. I loved them so much I bought  28000 instalment warrants at$2.96  when ZFX was at $8 and still holding .OH! yeh and I just got the div about  $ 33 000 or so.  I,m afraid I hav,nt turned out to be much of a
 '"TRADER'":


----------

